# Draper WTL12 - Help needed!



## nigel13 (5 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I've been given a Draper WTL12 Wood Lathe in bits. I've no instruction manual and I'm not sure how it all fits together. Most of of it is obvious, but some of the bits in the box are a bit mysterious. I'm not sure if the lathe is complete and/or if all the bits I've got ARE parts of the lathe. So if anyone out there has this lathe and could provide some advice / photos / instruction manual (well I can hope!) that would be fantastic. I'm going to take some photos of the mysterious bits so as to try and identify them.

ANY help will be most welcome.

Nigel


----------



## Gitface (5 Aug 2010)

Hi 

If memory sevres me right then it's the same as the Clarke CWL12D. 

Here is a link to the manual. 

Mark...........


----------



## nigel13 (5 Aug 2010)

Tha looks like what is in my box! Thanks.

I should mention that I also contacted Draper themselves and they have offered to send me a copy of the manual by post. Now that is what I call customer service!


----------



## Lightweeder (5 Aug 2010)

Hello Nigel

Draper get a bad press usually, but I have a soft spot for them


----------



## Lightweeder (5 Aug 2010)

By the way Nigel - welcome


----------



## petercharlesfagg (5 Aug 2010)

Glad to hear that you are on your way with the lathe. I too had one as my very first proper lathe albeit with only one bed bar but it served me well and taught me a lot for nearly 3 years.

Welcome to the forum.

Regards, Peter.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Aug 2010)

Welcome Nigel. Do you really want to get it all set up? Turning is addictive, expensive if you become a toolaholic, painful at times and time consuming. In other words great fun :lol: 

Pete


----------



## nigel13 (5 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!

I'm going to study the manual and get the lathe set up. I'll get back on here when I get to bits I don't recognize.


----------

